# Sticky  So you like to kill turkey with a bow do ya' - 2021 AT Turkey Contest



## 12-Ringer

2021 AT Turkey Contest Rules and Details - PLEASE READ!!


Sign-up deadline 5:00 pm EST March 28, 2021. PLEASE READ ALL of the rules BEFORE signing up Rules: 1) Everyone who hunts turkey with a compound bow, traditional bow, or a crossbow in the state they choose to hunt (where it is legal to use such equipment) is eligible for entry into this...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Kaylanjpope

12-Ringer said:


> 2021 AT Turkey Contest Rules and Details - PLEASE READ!!
> 
> 
> Sign-up deadline 5:00 pm EST March 28, 2021. PLEASE READ ALL of the rules BEFORE signing up Rules: 1) Everyone who hunts turkey with a compound bow, traditional bow, or a crossbow in the state they choose to hunt (where it is legal to use such equipment) is eligible for entry into this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archerytalk.com


Yep


----------

